

Mass. shines in tech study, Calif. loses luster - twism
http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hpWq7lNj_3AoEUwircDB85-5T5vwD91D8Q984

======
pg
"Drawing upon a complex index that analyzes a variety of factors" -> "Based on
a set of weightings they assigned arbitrarily, and have no way of calibrating"

~~~
twism
I thought this might catch your eye. Tell me, do you have some kind of
notification system that alerts you to topics of interest as soon as they are
posted, or just all posts, or you are just on news.yc as much as i am?

~~~
pg
I just check the site a lot.

